# Spacewolves VS genestealer diorama + Studio McVey Ruby - pic heavy + video



## nuclealosaur (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello! 

Here's what I did last month - a Spacewolf vs Genestealer diorama and Ruby from Studio McVey

Both projects inspired by the scenery and music from Skyrim (I listen to the soundtrack when working and working out) 

Comments welcomed
Enioy!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent subtle palettes on both.

I have never played Skyrim, so I missed the theming; it still works without that, so good work.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very Nice Space Wolf friend, I liked the subtle weaterd look on the armor,like he has been fighting in the wilderness for days.

I love your work on the base, I am still learning how to do that myself.

{But now thanks to you, I can't get the image of a Wolf Priest useing Unrelenting Force on some orks out of my head...}


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

as a man about to embark on a space wolves diarama, this is great inspiration! 

Great work, I really like the colourscheme and choice of pallette

+Rep


----------



## nuclealosaur (Apr 11, 2010)

Cheers for your comments!

Good luck for anyone doing SW now....heard some rumors about new Thunderwolves cav.... but hey, I already converted mine so *shrug*

Here's what I'm working on at the moment


----------

